# hiding the ecotech MP60



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello!
I am thinking of buying the MP60 for my 180 gallon- originally I wanted 2 of the MP40 but my glass is too thick.
I really don't like seeing power heads in any tank. I drilled/built my rock to hide my power heads that were hidden in the back of my tank.

Do we HAVE to put the MP40 or MP60 on the sides of the tank, thereby showing the motors or has anybody hidden them in the back of the tank???

I have "24" front to back on my bowfront and it creates great currents throughout my tank (when I use power heads). Will I get the same results with the MP60??? 

Anybody put their MP in the back of the tank or do I HAVE to go from the side for best results.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

1 MP60 Is too much for a 180G Tank IMO.

Unless run at 20%

Youtube it, Guys with 300 Cubes are changing to mp40s, The 60 Cost toomuch, And is too Strong unless turned right down.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Chromey is right.

Especially if you are putting them on the back of your tank facing the front (24" length), it doesn't make any sense.

What size thickness is your glass?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

It looks like the MP40 WILL fit just right in my tank. At .50 it is still able. This is good news!

I think I will contact ecotech to see if they anyone who puts them on the back glass, and what kind of effect it has on the dynamics. Every video I see has them on the side.

I will post with the manufactures thoughts.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one mp 10 on my tank on the back glass on one side and it pushes sand still in the farthest corner . Hubby cut a hole into the wall behind it so the tanks right up against the wall. I wouldn't have it any other way.

Here's a pic of my tank.. Its a mess and neglected right now don't mind it but you can see the mp10 on the back


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

This is what I was hoping for. You are the first person to do this, that I know of. Thank you for showing me your tank! (I like it). 

I think I will start working to get one... and I will put it on the back- just like you.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Hubby gets what hubby wants when it comes to the tank (if it keeps him happy I do it.. Like the mermaids lol its my hobby buy I like him to enjoy it) and his thoughts were why have it cordless inside but cords hanging all off the sides... Why not cut a hole in the wall and have no cords. So I tried it on the back and everything was good so he cut the hole and we moved the tank back in place. It looks super clean. It works for our tank. And I have a happy hubby

Here's a pic from the side


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I should say very nice tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

sig said:


> I should say very nice tank


Ahahaha thanks. Does it look familiar?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not very familiar with the MP products....but I've read the specs. An MP60 is good for a personal wave pool or endless swimming pool  . Glad to hear you can save some $ and get the design/effect you want.

P.S. - Nice Display tank......


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Chromey said:


> 1 MP60 Is too much for a 180G Tank IMO.


So you're going on the back wall? One MP60 or 2 MP40s? I'm in the same predicament...hate the clutter it creates outside.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am thinking of MP40 is the way to go. Two would be great but might start with one and get another down the road (money).


----------

